# Openvpn only connects through root user



## cuprog (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, I am new to freebsd. I have saved the VPN username and password in a file and set the ovpn file to use that file for authentication. My problem is that openvpn only runs through the root user without error. If I run it from a regular user, I get an authentication failure error like this:

```
SIGTERM[soft, auth-failure] received, process exiting.
```

Whereas if I ran it immediately through the root user, I would not get this error.
Also, sometimes I get this error when I run it, through a normal user:

```
cannot allocate TUN/TAP dev dynamically freebsd
```

But when I try to load the if_tune manually to fix the issue, I get this error:


```
module already loaded or in kernel
```

I never faced with this errors when I ran openvpn through root user.
sorry for my bad English


----------



## a6h (Jan 22, 2021)

Thread openvpn-client-setup.57932/#post-331305






						OpenVPN On FreeBSD 10.3
					

While trying to setup OpenVPN, I noticed there was no up-to-date information with correct instructions. OpenVPN uses EasyRSA to setup keys, it has recently been changed in version 3. As a result of this, the old steps to configure OpenVPN are no longer correct. I went through the process of...




					ramsdenj.com


----------

